# Cattleya warneri tipo flamea ‘Star of Brazil’



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey folks!

Just want to share my excitement about just ‘procuring’ another beautiful flower/plant recently from Brazil.

As some of you might know, warneri is my favourite cattleya species. And, flamea my fave colour form.

So the combo is a dream!!

Look at this beauty!







I named her in honour of all the Brazilian growers who kept this species alive and secured!

Also I have recently joined Instagram to post my collection:


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 1, 2021)

Extremely beautiful indeed!!!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow just wow!
David


----------



## GuRu (Nov 1, 2021)

Leslie, seeing this beautiful flower I can reenact you exitement. Extremly nice one.


----------



## tomp (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations Leslie,
That is truly a work of art! 
Tom


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 1, 2021)

Exquisite


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 1, 2021)

One of my favorite species as well! Congrats on securing this beauty!


----------



## terryros (Nov 1, 2021)

Leslie, was this line bred in Brazil or wild collected originally?


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2021)

Perfect and that dorsal is absolutely upright. Catches the eye, doesn't it?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 1, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie, was this line bred in Brazil or wild collected originally?


This is a line bred of two flameas. I have a few others too but not as big a flaring as this one. I will try to find them and post here.

Ok I found them. Pics are from the growers. Some are video stills so might show up grainy. The differences are the amount of flaring, the orlata (ring of color) around the column, lip color (full saturation vs yellow eyes), fullness of petals and the tube shape of the lip. Some are sisters and all line bred. 

I have given them cultivar names too. From top to bottom:

1.C. warneri pentaflamea ‘Red Dragon’
2. C. warneri pincelada ‘Queen of the Amazons’
3. C. warneri pincelada ‘Blood Moon’
4. C. warneri pincelada ‘Pink Eyes’


----------



## monocotman (Nov 2, 2021)

They are all very beautiful!
congrats!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 2, 2021)

monocotman said:


> They are all very beautiful!
> congrats!
> David


Thanks David.... I was very fortunate to have friends in Brazil to help me with these acquisitions. I feel so lucky lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2021)

wow,,,,,,,,(and Ill take 'Red Dragon', too, please)


----------



## Guldal (Nov 2, 2021)

'Red Dragon', 'Queen of Brazil' and the presently flowering 'Star of Brazil' are my faves!
Geeee, would someone be so kind as to fetch a large napkin, please...I'm slobbering all over the place! 
Yikes, too late, my sweat shirt is completely soaked!


----------



## terryros (Nov 2, 2021)

Leslie, you know how difficult it is for us to obtain good warneri from commercial sites in the US. My only warneri is a selfing of 'Claire' AM, an alba. From your pictures, top of the line warneri are the equal in form to the best trianae?


----------



## JustinR (Nov 3, 2021)

Beautiful plant. I've got a couple of Warneri; do you have any tips for them, do they in your experience need a warmer Winter as mentioned in the book by the Chadwicks?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 3, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie, you know how difficult it is for us to obtain good warneri from commercial sites in the US. My only warneri is a selfing of 'Claire' AM, an alba. From your pictures, top of the line warneri are the equal in form to the best trianae?


Yes the top select plants of both species are comparable.

But… trianaes are born pretty and round lol. Warneris are the natural donkey ears due to their usual floppy petals.

It is true warneris are not common in US but some nurseries like Orchids Limited, Eros, Shogun, Carter and Holmes and some Florida nurseries do have them sometimes. Check often or ask personally.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 3, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Beautiful plant. I've got a couple of Warneri; do you have any tips for them, do they in your experience need a warmer Winter as mentioned in the book by the Chadwicks?


They grow slightly warmer but can tolerate a little cold like labiatas. They don’t need as much light as the others I find. They also have wider leaves and short stout pseudo bulbs.


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 12, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks David.... I was very fortunate to have friends in Brazil to help me with these acquisitions. I feel so lucky lol.


You should!!! But friendships go both ways. So, you’ve clearly earned their favor!!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 12, 2022)

Didn’t know warneri was your favorite species, but clearly flamea is your favorite color form. And you know I’m jealous, as DrLeslieEe you grow some of the best!! Awesome flower!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Didn’t know warneri was your favorite species, but clearly flamea is your favorite color form. And you know I’m jealous, as DrLeslieEe you grow some of the best!! Awesome flower!!


Thanks! And you are correct in both accounts. 

Warneri is my favourite cattleya species and flamea is my favourite color form!


----------

